# so just how hot can a fursuit get?



## CaliffToten (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello fellow furs and canines i have a big question i want answered, I'm looking to buy a fursuit, soon and i want to know just how hot can they get? I've seen a lot of fursuit tips and the main ones i see alot are to take off you head in the bathroom or lounge to cool off or drink a lot of water. Being me and where i grew up heat doesn't phase me like weather heat but do fursuits get so hot that its dangerous to stay in them? My past experience with heat i wear a jacket every summer in 110 degree weather also once when i went to death valley in 120 or so degree weather i wore a snow jaket and messed with my phone. So the question remains is the heat really that bad or do you think someone with "heat" experience like me could handle it?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 3, 2014)

Temperature wise: Quite easily to levels that can be health threatening easily Fake fur is like winterwear.

Sexual "hotness": Your milage may vary. I'd go with "none"


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 3, 2014)

It can get REALLY hot.. ventilate yourself properly - and take the head off on occasion.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 3, 2014)

As hot as you want it to be,  baby.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 3, 2014)

pass out/heat stroke hot if you don't stay hydrated and take breaks


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 3, 2014)

Do you know like a tempeture like in the hundreds or ninedes?


----------



## Tica (Feb 3, 2014)

if you really wore a winter-style coat in death valley 120 degree F heat, for any appreciable length of time, you're an idiot.


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2014)

Temperature inside a fursuit is really going to vary, based on many things like the construction of the suit, the ambient temperature where you are, and how active you get within the suit.  Also depends on how _long_ you are in the suit. Fursuiters over time build up a tolerance to higher levels of heat whilst suiting.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 3, 2014)

I actually plan to do some more scientific investigation of this question soon. I have two (because even though they are both calibrated, it never hurts to compare numbers) infrared temperature guns which I can use to get readings of temps inside various parts of fursuits. The next local furmeet should net me the first couple of results, as several local furs have agreed to wear their suits and be 'measured'. Once I have begun gathering this information, I plan to make a thread here with my findings so we can start compiling an actual database with solid numbers to work off of.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2014)

Why do you wear jackets in that heat? That sounds sweaty and gross.


----------



## Troj (Feb 3, 2014)

I tend to experience my fursuit as "uncomfortably warm" at temperatures above 40 degrees, particularly if there's no crosswind. Especially with physical activity, the inside of a fursuit can get to over 100 degrees within a few minutes_, and _any ventilation problems or limitations will become readily apparent as you begin to breathe more heavily.

Balaclavas, underarmor, cooling vests, and head fans can help with the heat, though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2014)

Not spending 400 clams on a cooling vest when under Armour works just as well.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

Tica said:


> if you really wore a winter-style coat in death valley 120 degree F heat, for any appreciable length of time, you're an idiot.




Yeah that really wasn't intended but I grew up in the hottest part of California so 100F is normal wether for summer to me so that's why I wear jackets it doesn't bother me but i grabbed a snow jacket instead by accident though it wasn't that bad to me so i left it on. 40 F I can't stand it 50 F is freezing 60 is still cold 70 is still a little bit cold 80 is standable 90 is warm 100 is nice 100+ is starting to get hot and 127 is were I'm out so yeah my tolerance is way different than normal.


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 4, 2014)

it has to be be really hot for me to sweat and if i do then i take off the jacket usually never have to though.


----------



## Tica (Feb 4, 2014)

even if you don't "feel" hot it's still possible to get heatstroke, iirc


----------



## CaliffToten (Feb 5, 2014)

Tica said:


> even if you don't "feel" hot it's still possible to get heatstroke, iirc



oh really? how so like what are the signs?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2014)

When you collapse and die.


----------



## Tica (Feb 5, 2014)

CaliffToten said:


> oh really? how so like what are the signs?



"Heat stroke presents with a hyperthermia of greater than 40.6 Â°C (105.1 Â°F) in combination with confusion and a lack of sweating."

[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_stroke
[/URL]


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm curious about this too- I'm working on my first one. My difference is that I'm cold too often. I have Raynaud's Disease, where my body shuts down if I'm too cold. It is very hard for me to warm up. 

It certainly depends on the person.


----------

